# Omega Electronic/Quartz/AutoQuartz movements



## jon12w

With a view to one day building the DeskDivers Omega Quartz pages (Many of us have spoke about thins and Bruce and I have spoken about the 2400s and Id love some input when we do it...)... anyway with that in mind, Ive started to draw out what I think the history of the early quartz is in some kind of family tree... but I dont think we can apply lineage really... a Cal 1310 isnt much like a cal 1300, and a Chronoquartz owes more to a 1320 than anything else... Anyway, Im happy to hear what you think and any mistakes / updates etc :-!

(UPDATED already...)



I did consider striping this with bands of the years going across the page it but it wouldnt work eg, the cal 1400 came out after the 1450... hmmm... :think:


----------



## Fatpants

Excellent Jon. Dates would help, but you can't have everything!

Alex;-)


----------



## Bruce Reding

That's a very nice reference, Jon! :-! I hadn't heard of many of those. Some much more to learn! 

I think that it's fair to add the 1525 to the end of the 1500 line, even if it only has a similar oscillator in common. Suggestion -- would it be worth adding the 214 as a dotted line box to the head of the 12xx line to denote it as an ancestor?

I've added a link to this into the references sticky, btw.


----------



## jon12w

OK another update...

Ive not added the 214... I kow its a Hetzel but I just dont see it being truly related... its like saying we should add the GP 352 as its a quartz... but you can convince me if you like...

This time Ive only added a line where the movts are actually related and not just being in the same number range. This means that if you say had a watch with a 1342, you might also get parts from, or a decent fit, if you used a 1345... same with 1510/1511/1516 or 1332/1337 or 1438/1538 (tho those are much closer in relationship)... I trust this helps...?!


----------



## ppaulusz

Hi Jon!

Just a couple of corrections and additions:

- Corrections: 
_Cal.1438_ and _Cal.1538_ (both are based on _ETA 255.461_) are in fact _non-thermocompensated_.

- Additions: 
_Cal.1444_ (_ETA 255.471_) _day-date_ model with sub-dials. 
_Cal.1445_ (_ETA 255.472_) _dual-oscillator_ _thermocompensated_ _day-date_ model with sub-dials.
_Cal.1680_ (_ETA 252.511 - ETA Thermoline_) _thermocompensated_ with _perpetual calendar_.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## M4tt

I'm just impressed!


----------



## Fatpants

Top work Jon;-)


----------



## Bruce Reding

Great update, Jon. Also, your point about the 214 is well taken. 

Thanks!!! :-!


----------



## CFR

This is great, Jon.


----------



## jon12w

Thanks all! :-!

OK... Cheers for the updates! now added / changed...

----
>Just a couple of corrections and additions:

>- Corrections: 
_>Cal.1438_ and _Cal.1538_ (both are based on _ETA 255.461_) are in fact _non-thermocompensated_.

Damn my cut n paste! LOL

>- Additions: 
_>Cal.1444_ (_ETA 255.471_) _day-date_ model with sub-dials. 
_>Cal.1445_ (_ETA 255.472_) _dual-oscillator_ _thermocompensated_ _day-date_ model with sub-dials.
_>Cal.1680_ (_ETA 252.511 - ETA Thermoline_) _thermocompensated_ with _perpetual calendar_.

I did have the 1445, although not very well done :-d

Er, what's the subdials bit? do you have any pics of watches with these in or any links to then?

Reall appreciate these inputs guys, thanks!

New version:


----------



## ppaulusz

jon12w said:


> ...I did have the 1445, although not very well done :-d
> Er, what's the subdials bit? do you have any pics of watches with these in or any links to then?...


Omega Constellation day-date with subdials (photo from the net):


----------



## Gino

Very interesting, thanks Jon.


----------



## jon12w

Cool Thanks Paulus!


----------



## ppaulusz

jon12w said:


> Cool Thanks Paulus!


You're welcome, Jon!
:thanks to your efforts now we have an excellent Omega quartz database! Well done!:-!


----------



## jon12w

Thanks mate. 

I still think we are missing a heap of these movts, but Im sure over time we can add to this table.


----------



## jon12w

Another update... (ESA f300 movts typo...oops)


----------



## Bruce Reding

Thanks John. I note that you do not have a cal. 1515 (the non MC version of the 1516. While rare, I believe that some have been spotted in the wild.


----------



## jon12w

Another update... formatting, added 1515 and a few others... Alos worth noting that Keith Tilley is working on a timeline, tho we have no timeframe for that... (!)


----------



## jon12w

Another update...


----------



## Bruce Reding

Thanks as always, Jon! Sorry I forced a _non-rectilinear line_. :-d


----------



## jon12w

Hee Hee, no worries. This is shaping up ok aually.. as times goes on it should get better n better )


----------



## M4tt

Hey Jon, just noticed an Omega *1370*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vintage-Swiss...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122

hope this helps,

Matt


----------



## jon12w

Thanks Matt, Ive added it but cant find an ESA Equiv yet. Looks like it could be pre ESA as its all brass etc. Hrs Mins Secs and date tho, but no traveller setting... and no hits when i google... rare maybe? LOL


----------



## azimuth_pl

German forum has some details on the 1370:
http://uhrforum.de/70iger-omega-quartz-ist-die-echt-t37672


----------



## webvan

Hey nice to see you here! Google for 1310? ;-)

Bump for a great reference for Omega fans!


----------



## webvan

Here is a picture of the 1380 :










Apparently used in an incarnation of the Mariner II see, http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=119687


----------



## handles63

First off may I add my congratulations on the chart and information contained in it.

I am interested in the cal1365, where it fits in and whether there are any alternative omega quartz movements that I could salvage the circuit board and/or coil (not sure which part is not working yet) from or even use as a replacement movement.

I was given a beautifully simple one from my parents as a 21st birthday gift (see image below taken from a post by Scififan on this forum of the exact model https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/unusual-omega-deville-132184-2.html#post860016) that was stolen about 15 years.















It was very unusual at the time and I had never seen one in the flesh again until I came across a non-working model on ebay that was in as good a cosmetic hape as the one in the picture. I have obviously replaced the battery and it set via the pusher but will not run so I have stripped it down and cleaned it but I am yet to oil and reassemble it. I am not confident that my efforts will breath life into her which is why I am looking for a replacement movement.

The 1365 has a very small recessed pusher at 3 O'Clock that sets the minute hand it does not (or I have not come across a model using the 1365 that has) have a second hand and the minute hand ticks over minute to minute. It only has two train wheels so I assume that it pulses only once every 60 seconds. It is a beautifly simple and delicate movement with 9 jewels (which seems excessive given the number of moving parts)


----------



## artec

You could still have horizontal divisions for time/years, but with uneven gaps vertically, so that the vertical line joining say 1337 and 1342 might be a lot longer than the one joining 1332 and 1337 or vice versa.
I had a couple of the tc quartz Omegas that rejoiced in a really long name, something like "Constellation Double Eagle Perpetual Calendar". I think it had calibre 1640 but I don't remember any mention of "Sensorquartz" in any of the literature about the watch. Were there more than one versions of the 1640 or is my memory playing me false? I was under the impression that the 1640 was the only quartz Omega/ETA movement that was thermo-comp.... were there others?


----------



## South Pender

artec said:


> You could still have horizontal divisions for time/years, but with uneven gaps vertically, so that the vertical line joining say 1337 and 1342 might be a lot longer than the one joining 1332 and 1337 or vice versa.
> I had a couple of the tc quartz Omegas that rejoiced in a really long name, something like "Constellation Double Eagle Perpetual Calendar". I think it had calibre 1640 but I don't remember any mention of "Sensorquartz" in any of the literature about the watch. Were there more than one versions of the 1640 or is my memory playing me false? I was under the impression that the 1640 was the only quartz Omega/ETA movement that was thermo-comp.... were there others?


Omega 1640 was the Sensorquartz, an early digital-display quartz movement that was spec'd at 5 sec./month (IIRC). Your movement was, I believe, the 1680 that was a rebranded ETA TC quartz movement.


----------



## webvan

BTTT for an excellent reference document.

I was rummaging through my saved pictures of Omega movements and can't seem to identify this one :










Ah...upon closer inspection I guessed for 1330 and sure enough that's the one :bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Omega 1330

It's rarely seen these days...


----------



## Eeeb

The metal shield is to protect the circuitry from the EMF of the stepper motor. Mine keeps falling off when I'm doing regulation. I've seen a number on eBay where the shield was missing. Nice early movement. I once thought of collecting all of Omeeeeeega's early quartz movements. I don't think I'm there. Might never get there either... such is life.


----------



## webvan

Hehe...same here, but at this point I've got more pictures than movements ;-)

Let's see what I have : 
- 1230 : Megasonic 720Mhz
- 1250 : F300 Tuning Fork (ETA-ESA 9162)
- 1301 : Electroquartz
- 1310 : Megaquartz 32Khz x2
- 1342 : Last inhouse quartz ?
- 1441 : TC (ETA 255.561) - Incoming
- 1445 : TC (ETA 255 472) originally a 1441 but replaced during service
- 1510 : Megaquartz 2.4Mhz x2

Not too bad I guess ;-) Might add the 1337 in the near future!

Is the metal shield that large white section? It looks a lot like what they used on the 151x movements and I don't remember seeing it elsewhere. My 1310 has a small metallic looking shield that falls off...and as a result is missing on most 1310 movements ;-)


----------



## Eeeb

webvan said:


> Hehe...same here, but at this point I've got more pictures than movements ;-)
> 
> Let's see what I have :
> - 1230 : Megasonic 720Mhz
> - 1250 : F300 Tuning Fork (ETA-ESA 9162)
> - 1301 : Electroquartz
> - 1310 : Megaquartz 32Khz x2
> - 1342 : Last inhouse quartz ?
> - 1441 : TC (ETA 255.561) - Incoming
> - 1445 : TC (ETA 255 472) originally a 1441 but replaced during service
> - 1510 : Megaquartz 2.4Mhz x2
> 
> Not too bad I guess ;-) Might add the 1337 in the near future!
> 
> Is the metal shield that large white section? It looks a lot like what they used on the 151x movements and I don't remember seeing it elsewhere. My 1310 has a small metallic looking shield that falls off...and as a result is missing on most 1310 movements ;-)


I may have been confused. This one looks like it has the plastic shield. I suppose that is to keep clumsy watchmakers from ruining the coil with a slipped screwdriver. I have some movements where that was done and repaired with the silver glue. How you can fix mechanicals and still ruin quartz with clumsiness is beyond me but it happens.


----------



## webvan

An addition for the chart, Omega 1449 used on the Seamaster Polaris GMT










...and a Constellation










> OMEGA 1449
> CALIBER: ETA 255.266
> LIGNE SIZE:	11 1/2
> M/M SIZE: 25.60
> THICKNESS:	2.45 MM
> DIAL FEET:	2 1/2 & 7 1/2
> HANDS: 120/70/20
> CELL: 373
> STEM: 401-1104
> TAP: 10
> MODULE: X11033
> FEATURES: SWEEP, DATE, 24HR


----------



## surfnude

they do have a calibre1346


----------

